

Review my startup : Yoink http://yoink.com - stuartkhall

Hey,<p>Looking for some feedback about our startup http://yoink.com.<p>Yoink is the easiest way to get free things from people near you and give things away you don't need. Everything must be totally free, and once an item is Yoinked messages are exchanged to arrange local pickup.<p>Cheers!
======
jonschwartz
Awesome name!

Do you see yourselves competing with the craigslist "for free" section?

If so, how do you plan to compete? I'm not sure the map makes up for the sheer
number of items on cl.

If not, what differentiates you from them enough to say you're not competing?

Couple of points: \- take taken items out. I found an item near me only to
find out that it had been taken 8 months ago. Nobody cares about items they
can't Yoink.

\- The text in the footer bar is rendering weird in chrome. It's got some
strange white outline to it.

\- Move the search out of the map. I wouldn't have seen it if it wasn't
pointed out here. I would also duplicate the search box on the get page.

\- How to get started belongs somewhere on the front page (maybe in a closable
panel) not on the give or get pages. That page should focus on what's in the
blue boxes.

\- on the get screen "You know you got to have faith." should be "You know
you've got to have faith."

\- I like the stats page.

One last thing, how do you make money? I see no way to pay for anything and no
advertising. Am I missing something?

Good luck to you!

------
stuartkhall
suliamansaleh : There is a search box towards the bottom of the map

------
suliamansaleh
very good idea, but i cnt search for things, :))

------
unwantedLetters
<http://yoink.com>

